# GM 1600 worth it?



## Trogdor (Jan 13, 2019)

Hey there,

I've definitely got a long way to go to get my lawn up to snuff. Anticipate to level/re-sod this spring with KBG, and reseed several times to get it nice and thick.

A golf course near me has a few GM1000 and 1600 up for grabs, the cost of the 1600 is double the price. Another outfit is selling the 1600, newer, 2/3 of the price (roughly 1K CAD).

Those of you who have used/own these do you have any recommendations? Is the 1600 worth it in the end?

Appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2019)

I have a 1600 never had a 1000. The 1600 is wider so that might impact your decision.

Most 1600 come with 8 blade reels. Most 1000 come with 11 blade reels. If that matters

The 1600 is a wide machine in general so if you have a smaller yard it can be harder to get into right places but if you have a large yard the 1600 will give you wide stripes and will be faster to mow.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

i have a GM1000 and the same lawn size as you. In my opinion, it would be overkill to get the 1600. the 1000 will be perfect for that size lawn. No need to pay double for the 1600.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

1600 also has a bit higher maximum HOC if you don't plan to go super low. It's used more as a trim and surrounds mower than a greens mower, so it goes a bit higher and comes with a reel with fewer blades, which will give you a superior aftercut appearance at higher HOCs.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

That is an excellent price for a 1600 depending on condition and hours. The GM 1000 will be better IMO. i have a 1600 and you can not have large changes in elevation with the 1600. It doesn't have a floating head. SO if you walking sideways on a hill then one side of the mower will cut lower then the other. I say hill but it can be just the way you yard is leveled. The 1000 may not have a floating head either but it is narrow enough not to have the same effect. your level process will be key. 
just a question what is your growing season length in ontario?


----------



## ox1574 (Mar 18, 2019)

Tellycoleman said:


> That is an excellent price for a 1600 depending on condition and hours. The GM 1000 will be better IMO. i have a 1600 and you can not have large changes in elevation with the 1600. It doesn't have a floating head. SO if you walking sideways on a hill then one side of the mower will cut lower then the other. I say hill but it can be just the way you yard is leveled. The 1000 may not have a floating head either but it is narrow enough not to have the same effect. your level process will be key.
> just a question what is your growing season length in ontario?


The 1000 doesn't have a floating head either right? So do you mean just the added width causes issues on slopes? I'm torn right now between a 1000/1600. I have a sloped rear yard, and also need to start out with my HOC over 1".


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Some 1000 have a floating head (flex series) or a fixed head. They are lighter and when your grass gets thick may serve as an issue with the reel pivoting on top of the grass instaed of cutting into the grass. This makes the bench HOC lower than the actual HOC.
You have to choose your poison. Advantages and disadvantages to both
Remember Greensmowers were designed to cut golf greens not home lawns. We are using them for off label purposes. So there is no need to design a greensmower to cut a sloped yard.

You could walk up and down a sloped hill instead of walking sideways. this eliminates one side cutting lower than the other.
Greensmowers will stuggle to climb up any kind of slope.
Im not even sure if a greensmower is ideal for a zoysia lawn. Doesnt zoysia do best at 3/4 and above?

A high height of cut kit maybe required to cut to about 1 inch (not sure)

But to answer the question. is a geeensmower worth it to me. Absolutely!!! Nothing beats the cut.
However with this mower comes responsibility.
Are you committed to mowing your grass alot. Sub 1 inch cut requires alot of mowing.
Are you committed to using PGR if you arent going to cut every other day?
Do you have a place to service the mower locally. Or are you handy with a wrench?
Do you have a level lawn? Free of alot of obstructions like acorns?

If you can not answer yes to all those questions then you might not want to consider this type of mower. A residential reel mower might be a happy medium.


----------



## ox1574 (Mar 18, 2019)

Well crap, now you got me back to thinking of a Mclane/Trucut/Cal Trimmer. I can answer yes to all of those except the level/obstructions. The slope is really my main concern, as I've been working on leveling for 2 seasons. As for the HOC that's why I'm looking for a 1600. Do they not use those on slopes tee boxes, or is it just for the top of the tee box?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I believe the 1600 can cut up to 1.5". At the high point last year, I was cutting my zoysia at 3/4", so the height of the cut for the Toro is plenty - as long as you have irrigation.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

I paid 1600 delivered for my 2012 GM1000 with a 7 blade reel and 700+ hours. Couldn't be happier I keep my common Bermuda at 0.6 to 0.75" throughout the season.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

ox1574 said:


> Well crap, now you got me back to thinking of a Mclane/Trucut/Cal Trimmer. I can answer yes to all of those except the level/obstructions. The slope is really my main concern, as I've been working on leveling for 2 seasons. As for the HOC that's why I'm looking for a 1600. Do they not use those on slopes tee boxes, or is it just for the top of the tee box?


You may want to start another thread about this and post pictures of your lawn(the slope in question) to get a detailed response and get advice on whether a greens mower is suitable for you. I think you are correct in the fact that they tend to only use the mower on the "top" of the tee box and not the sides :thumbup:


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 13, 2019)

Really appreciate all the responses here! Some great thoughts on size, maneuvering, slope, levelness etc. Helps to reflect, thanks everyone!

Our growing season typically is from around the May 24 long weekend (CDN thing) to endish of October, so roughly 160 days, but lawns do green up earlier. I'm not familiar with PGR as it is not something I've seen available in my neck of the woods, but believe other Canadians have purchased from seed world.

Up for the maintenance (will need a 101), and frequency of cutting. Local mower shop is outstanding and think I'm good to go to them if something mechanical is outside my scope (they do maintain GMs, and put me in touch with the parts guy here from Toro Turf care if a new bedknife is required etc), the guys at my local golf club mentioned I can get the reel ground if needed when they send their stuff out, say that shouldn't be needed that often, that backlapping is easy enough...

Considering of starting things with taller HOC until things are better established in my lawn, so guess more leaning toward the 1600 for now. Too bad I couldn't go taller HOC with the 1000.

Goal for now is to start levelling what I can, order some top soil and get on to the grass once it warms up more. Need to see if I can see this mower in person.

Re the topic of Acorns... I'm surrounded by trees, small branches fall frequently in wind storms as do tiny pine cones. So a quick last Q for me in this thread is, do you guys usually clean up your yard, and do a walk through/bust out the blower before getting the greensmower out?

Thanks once more!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I get around the hillside issue by starting with the edge of the cut in the "elbow" of the terrain so to speak. If that means I'm making a half-pass or less, so be it. On the crest, I'll let one side project up and hang in the breeze, the next pass is level on top with part of the reel hanging over the edge. No biggie. There are more issues with mowing straight up and down the hills than across for sure. Flex or floating head.

Mowers with 7-8 blade reels and fairway knives will tolerate the occasional twig or nut far better than something with 11+ blade reels and tournament knives. Heavier, thicker cutting gear is better for our purposes!


----------

